# Motor City



## TXTeacher (May 30, 2011)

I need honest opinions about living in Motor City. How is it....restaurants, night life, far from the beach...etc 

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

It is 25 mins from everywhere. There are shops, and a few restaurants, but no bars. The closest is in Arabian ranches, but that isn't really nightlife. Its ok but not really the Dubai lifestyle. Check out the Greens/marina/JLT to be more in the middle of it.


----------

